# Late season Coydog



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

shot this little female tuesday night. she and a male came in and I killed both of them but couldnt find the male with lack of snow and tall CRP...the male was super dark and she was (as you can see) is very light..another guy in my town said it was a coydog..







[/url]


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice! That one does look light colored. Good job.

I hit a fox this year that I did not find for the same reason. I think I hit it good with the 222 at about 100 yrds. But it got in the cover it was standing near and I lost its trail. I hate that a lot worse than shooting at one and missing it completely.


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely looks on the light side of the color scale. Think there have been many discussions on the various colorations. Have you contacted the biologist to see if they might like to take a dna sample? Anybody else like to see another picture of the snout and ears? Sometimes the term coydog is overly used. Either way, would make an usual mount.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks to me just a light colored female. You will find the females are usually a little lighter then the males and a finer fur. Not always but a lot of the times. Good looking coyote either way.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a pretty coyote!


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

jerry hunsley said:


> Looks to me just a light colored female.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a skeezy lookin dog. But still a dead dog. :beer:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys...no plans on getting the DNA looked into..but if it happens again I will definetly look into it..


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Troy,

I should have come out the other night and looked at that coyote. I'd probably tan that one if I were you. I know you said it was light, but I didn't realize it was that light. Get it tanned if it isn't rubbed too bad.

PK


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

My earlier post said "Either way, would make an usual mount."

I meant an UNusual and unique. I mentioned the DNA issue because i know the biologist and wardens are always looking for info that might be helpful in their management abilities. Like when they pull a tooth out of every harvested moose in Maine.

Here an issue about the importance of DNA. There has been some talk about hybreds, coydog or coywolf. There has been some lobbying in Maine trying to ban all coyote hunting. Their approach has been unique. The wolf is an endangered and a protected species. So if its a hybrid of the wolf, the anti's will try and extend the protection to the coyote as well. Just kind of FYI


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

95huskers said:


> Troy,
> 
> I should have come out the other night and looked at that coyote. I'd probably tan that one if I were you. I know you said it was light, but I didn't realize it was that light. Get it tanned if it isn't rubbed too bad.
> 
> PK


Preston,
I took the dog out to Mike W. and he skun it for me and took it over to Jeff in Hecla to get it taned..Mike said that the pelt was in excellent shape, so it will be on the wall..


----------

